# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Gzouki in action!!!

## nkforster

I know nothing about this folks, apart from it has Adam Rhodes in playing his newish Forster Gzouki along with some of his pals.

Great stuff!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Baoz3p4HhX4

Nigel
http://www.nkforsterguitars.com/inst...itar-bouzouki/

----------


## James Rankine

All very good musicians, but personal prejudice here, I would much rather hear one of your great instruments Nigel without the boom boom back beat of a drummer. Like this for example:

----------

